# Stihl Chainsaw Air Filter



## thewoodlands (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats the best way to clean your air filter on your Stihl Chainsaw. I have the 310 plus the 390.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

I like to just knock it on something hard everyday and use the air compresser ever couple weeks.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 30, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I like to just knock it on something hard everyday and use the air compresser ever couple weeks.



Thanks Smokin, have you ever tried soaking it (air filter) in warm water with soap?

Zap


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no I dont see any reason to do that If it was showing signs of oil build-up then i would, wait til the wife is out of town and run it through the dishwasher!


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure what type of filter you have but that is what is suggested for the filter on my 009L and it works fine, my 045 has a metal mesh so air compressor works well on that.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 30, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oldspark this is a picture off the net but the filter is the same on both my saws, 310 & 390.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yes sir wash it you should be cleaning evey time you use it. Blow that sucker out good as well with the filter in place...If you have a work bench it it up for your saw to be cleaned and sharpened everytime you use them.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agrees the one with the cloth like material on them need to be washed, my 028S also has the fiber on the filter and looks just like the one in the picture. Mine is not that dirty though, I do believe it has the fiber on the filter under the saw dust. LOL


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

You need a good routine for your saws hygiene lol it will make your life much easier in the woods and much more productive as well.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2010)

In between washings I hit it with an air compressor but I do like to clean them with the soap and water.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> In between washings I hit it with an air compressor but I do like to clean them with the soap and water.



I blow my saws out everytime I use them. A guy I am cutting for now ask me twice did I get new saw's. I keep them very clean and can tell when there not thats why I do it.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool I am just saying what I do, my owners manual says to wash out with soap and water and that is what I do and between those washings I hit it with the air compressor, my 045 just has the wire mesh so I do not have to wash that one just blow it off.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Cool I am just saying what I do, my owners manual says to wash out with soap and water and that is what I do and between those washings I hit it with the air compressor, my 045 just has the wire mesh so I do not have to wash that one just blow it off.



oh I agree with you 100 percent by staying on top of it sure makes things go better. Mine are a little differnt than those are I will see if I can find a pic. top right is the filter


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2010)

Am I correct in assuming the one in the picture has the fiber material on it?


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2010)

Yea that is way differant than all of mine!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Am I correct in assuming the one in the picture has the fiber material on it?



yes I think I could wash it if the oil ever got build up on it but after 3-1/2 years nothing.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Am I correct in assuming the one in the picture has the fiber material on it?



yes I think I could wash it if the oil ever got build up on it but after 3-1/2 years nothing.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Am I correct in assuming the one in the picture has the fiber material on it?



yes I think I could wash it if the oil ever got build up on it but after 3-1/2 years nothing.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 30, 2010)

I looked it up (I wanted to know for my chainsaw) and for the type of filter that the OP has (picture) you can clean it out between washings with a natural bristle paint brush but you are to wash it weekly with soap and water, I think it is because of the flock type material on it, IMHO you should follow this advice. smokinjay (what you smoking) I believe you have a diffenant type of filter than may need cleaned in another way.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 30, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I looked it up (I wanted to know for my chainsaw) and for the type of filter that the OP has (picture) you can clean it out between washings with a natural bristle paint brush but you are to wash it weekly with soap and water, I think it is because of the flock type material on it, IMHO you should follow this advice. smokinjay (what you smoking) I believe you have a diffenant type of filter than may need cleaned in another way.



daily is the key! and here's the best I have found and there out of stock at the moment put I have a few pounds!
http://pipesandcigars.com/hehoankabyou.html


----------



## southbound (Mar 30, 2010)

Just toss that filter in the dishwasher next time you run it....


----------



## Tony H (Mar 30, 2010)

I mostly bang the filter to knock the big stuff off and blow them out with air on all my small engines on a few that have foam with oil I will soak in hot water with something that breaks up grease ( dawn dish liquid) then retreat with oil and button everything      up.


----------

